# Rocky Fork Saugeye 5-11



## rlawson (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to Rocky fork Sat. 12:30 to 2:30 by myself caught 11 one was undersize the others were 15 1/2 to 17" inches, kept 6. Bite was fast and fish were agressive. Trolled gold crawler harness behind 1 1/2 ounce bottom bouncer in 5 to 9ft water with big motor about 1.8 miles per hour into a west wind. Nice day lots of boats.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice First post ! Thanks. I'm planing on fishing Rocky tomorrow A.M. Would you mind telling me what the water clarity was like. I'm fishing it no matter---- but kinda like to know what to expect. Thanks and welcome aboard


----------



## rlawson (Jul 12, 2012)

Surprisingly pretty clear, probably a little over a foot visibility.


----------



## ChrisReed (Apr 22, 2013)

Fished there today for a few hours with my dad and daughter. We caught 15 saugeye, 8 keepers, and several white bass. Wind was blowing hard. Heres a pic of one my daughter caught. She caught more than i did today.


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

How is the bite now and what time of day was you guys catchin them


----------



## rlawson (Jul 12, 2012)

I went Thursday evening right after the rain went thru. No saugeye only one white bass. Trolled bottom bouncers and crank baits 6- 13ft deep.There was very little wind and water was clear. My first post was evening also .


----------



## ChrisReed (Apr 22, 2013)

birddogg22zt said:


> How is the bite now and what time of day was you guys catchin them


Fish were aggressive last sunday. Fished from 1pm to 5pm. Cold and wind was blowing hard out of the northwest.


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

went to rocky today ended up with for saugeye 15 1\2 to 17 in. water still very clear was catching them in about 6 to 8 feet of water lost 4 or 5 more stopped biting after the sun came back out nice and bright.


----------



## rlawson (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job, wasn't very windy so I opted for East Fork crappie Sunday evening 5-19. Caught alot but only 13 or so keepers. I have trouble at rockyfork fishing saugeye when it's flat. Any suggestions? What type of bait were you using Sunday


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

rlawson said:


> Nice job, wasn't very windy so I opted for East Fork crappie Sunday evening 5-19. Caught alot but only 13 or so keepers. I have trouble at rockyfork fishing saugeye when it's flat. Any suggestions? What type of bait were you using Sunday


How were conditions on East Fork? I stayed away from the river and hit Marsh Lake that day (which was a serious skunk and $11 at that, grrr). I might give East Fork a shot if the crappie are reasonably accessible from shore and with jigs (as opposed to bait/minnows)


----------



## rlawson (Jul 12, 2012)

Fished from 4-8 in the Macedonia pool, water was stained but not muddy unless you went up cloverlick or the other main arm. we fished mostly cover with tube jigs and 1/32 ounce jigs and 1/16 jigs with twister tails chartreuse and charteuse and black, I used niblets also on my 1/32 jigs. We caught fish all day but alot were 8-9 inches. Beautiful evening and crappie hit hard about 1-2 1/2 ft deep. in 4-6 ft of water all near cover


----------

